# Going out



## AllStrZ (May 6, 2006)

I'm just curious if you have the same problem as me. I'm sick and tired of the same thing happening to me. I make plans and then when it comes time to go out, i keep having to run to the bathroom because of excitement, maybe? I tried many times to just stay out, but i couldn't last. I feel that since I'm 17 years old and these years should be my best since most adults talk about when they were kids.... I'm already missing out on my senior year due to this. I also hardly go out, and if i do its places close by. I guess I'm just to scared to leave my house now. Also many friends of mine recommended smoking weed to relax myself, anyone do that?


----------



## SugarBabyDoll (May 27, 2004)

I can completly relate to you. I had IBS throughout highschool myself... I have smoked weed for IBS and it helps a bit, but honestly you don't want to be perma stoned to leave the house, then you'll get the munchies and get IBS from the food







It has its place to help, but you need to find other ways to cope as well.


----------



## 14849 (Aug 25, 2006)

I know exactly what you're talking about. I dunno why it happens that way. It seems like I'm fine until it's time to go out somewhere. Bad timing? I dunno....


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

In my case, pot gives me D. I'm not willing to make a sweeping generalization; but I would experiment near a toilet for a few days before winging it.As far as excitement, there is probably a release of adrenaline at some point. Given that that can cause a bm (fight or flight) and given our predeliction for d problems, it would not be surprising if they worked together to undermine us. Maybe some yoga, meditation, or other relaxation techniques would be useful in preparation for going out. These are great years right through the 20s, at least. Hopefully you will find something that allows you to enjoy them sooner, rather than later.Mark


----------



## 15108 (Oct 24, 2006)

hey MARK, im sorry but i could not quite get the message you were trying to convey...me suffering from IBS for the last 15 yrs. could you come again please?







thanks, vincent.vincent_lee###rediffmail.com


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Hi Vincent,When we are confronted with a high stress situation, feel fear or nervousness (and maybe extreme excitement, although I don't know about that), we release adrenaline into our system to prepare us for action, i.e. "fight or flight." One of the body's reactions to this chemical is to pee and s**t ourselves. I don't know what message this is designed to send to our enemies, but it must have provided some kind of defense for our species at some point.So if you have IBS, bowel functions are already a problem. Add to that the stress of wondering what will happen when you are out with the guys or on a first date or any place where getting to a toilet is a problem--try a hockey game once the beer has worked it's way through thousands of bladders--and just the fear of something uncontrollable happening will release that adrenaline. You step out the door, get into the car, and immediately get the gut reaction.Hence, if there are any relaxation techniques you can use--Mike's Tapes, new age music combined with meditation prior to going out, etc.--, these may help calm your system enough to at least get to where you are going, although I would suggest you will need something stronger if you take on the washroom line-up at a sports event.Does that help?Mark


----------



## 18398 (Nov 11, 2006)

I have the same probelm , according to my mum u jus got to try to go out other whys ur be in all of ya life! Don't take weed did u know eed makes u worse after having it for a while it starts to give u metal probelems like depression it has a name but i forgot it any way taking weed is the worse thing u can do!


----------

